# What camera?



## thefishmanlives (Feb 15, 2008)

I want to tank some photos of my tank that are clear enough to enter in contests but I cant afford something crazy expensive, Im not really into photography. Can I get away with like a $200 Digital camera like 10 or 12 megapixel?? Which one should I go with?


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

I think the Sony H1 and Panasonic DMC-TZ1 are great point and shoot cameras. The Sony H1 is decent for the aquarium. The Panasonic has scene modes and sometimes hard to adjust white balance. There are new Sony H models which seem just as good.

Keep in mind you get what you pay for. Those cameras are decent but not to be compared to digital SLR. I have the Sony H1 and I like it but I would like to have ability to shoot in RAW, remote flash and remote button clicker thingamajig.

If I could I would buy a Nikon D40 to start.


----------



## thefishmanlives (Feb 15, 2008)

can I get a used one on ebay? What do I need to start and would price woul I be looking at?


----------

